# ANGELINA LAURO again



## Fairfield

This postcard was available on board and shows her at Sydney.


----------



## david smith

There seems to be some confusion on the name of this cruise ship. Was it Angelina Lauro or Angelino Lauro q.v.? My Ocean Ships (Bert Moody) 1974 has it named as Angelino but Google returns answers for both. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Fairfield

david smith said:


> There seems to be some confusion on the name of this cruise ship. Was it Angelina Lauro or Angelino Lauro q.v.? My Ocean Ships (Bert Moody) 1974 has it named as Angelino but Google returns answers for both. Can anyone confirm?


ANGELINA definitely.


----------



## david smith

If only I had looked at another photograph of the Angelina Lauro transiting the Panama Canal then I could confirm that it definately is angalina. the book has a mistake. What a sad end for such an impressive ship.


----------



## Bob S

I agree, definitely ANGELINA LAURO. I read somewhere that whilst operating for Costa Armatora between 1977 and her sinking in 1979, she was call just ANGELINA, can anyone confirm?
Facts are that she was gutted by fire and sank at St Thomas on the 30th March 1979, refloated 6th July 1979 and sank whilst under tow of tug NIPPON MARU on the 24th October 1979. 
The attached photo shows her on Tilbury Landing Stage, her name is just readable at this angle.


----------



## tanker

ANGELINA LAURO began life as the Nederland Royal Mail Line ORANJE in sept.
1939,scheduled for service on the Dutch East Indies route .However with
the outbreak of S.W.W , she spent most of this time as Hospital ship with
the Royal Australian Navy before being returned in 1946 to her owners to use
on the Amsterdam Indonesia service. In 1964 was sold to Achille Lauro Line
and after being refitted at Genoa and renamed ANGELINA LAURO on the Southampton to Sydney route , then was employ on the cruise market,mainly
North America and Caribbean!!!!! A long history isn t that so?


----------



## Fairfield

Yes indeed-she and WILLEM RUYS as ACHILLE LAURO and amazingly both suffered serious fires.


----------



## Jen A

*Angelina Lauro*

We sailed on the Flotta Lauro Line vessel Angelina Lauro in 1968 when we as a family moved from Wellington NZ to Australia. She docked in Sydney. A three day journey.


----------



## kasteliz

Bob S said:


> I agree, definitely *ANGELINA LAURO*. I read somewhere that whilst operating for Costa Armatora between 1977 and her sinking in 1979, she was call just *ANGELINA*, can anyone confirm?



No, she did not change her name. She was chartered to Costa in 1978 but retained the full name ANGELINA LAURO up to her sad end.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*oranje*

Hereby a postcard which I received in 1959.
It states ORANJE GRT 20.550 955 passengers length overall 656 ft beam 84 ft built in 1939. Owner: Stoomvaart Maatschappij Nederland.
A fast diesel engined ship doing 26 knots at the time.

After WW2 rebuilt as a hospital ship for Australia retaining the Dutch flag.
Major refit in 1959. Sold to Lauro Group in 1964. renamed Angelina Lauro.
Named after the wife of the Owner, therefore Angelina.

She became a full cruiseship in 1972 and was chartered to Costa Line in 1978.
Her fate as explained in previous postings.


----------



## tanker

Well Jan a very good pic of this old ship!!!
Gp


----------

